# Ideas for Blini topping?



## urmaniac13

I would like to try some blini, Russian buckwheat pancakes.  The only problem I am faced with... the traditional topping for blini is sour cream and *CAVIAR*.
Well I do not eat caviar under any occasion.  What are there for options? 
If possible I would like to maintain the Russian theme, though I am open to any ideas and suggestions, either savoury or sweet.  
Am I wrong in assuming that this could be just as versatile as crepes?
Any input will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## grumblebee

The possibilities are endless, really. Just like with crepes, you can eating blini with almost anything. You can have them savory, with a bit of butter and cheese, or sweet with some sort of fruit compote and perhaps some sweetened creme fraiche. 

Other ideas:
-smoked salmon and cream cheese 
-sour cream with green onions and grated cheddar
-fruit preserves and cottage cheese
-creme fraiche and honey
-ricotta and spinach


----------



## urmaniac13

Thanks Grumblebee!!  Your suggestions all sounds delicious!!
So I wasn't wrong in thinking I could play with them just as my fancy takes like we do with crepes...
Yum, yum... this is going to be fun...


----------



## Jikoni

I like to fry lardons then put on top of the blini then grate gruyere on top and  put in the oven until the cheese melts.


----------



## urmaniac13

Jikoni said:
			
		

> I like to fry lardons then put on top of the blini then grate gruyere on top and put in the oven until the cheese melts.


 
What is lardon?  anything to do with lard?  Or maybe some kind of bacon?  Just taking a wild guess here... just curious!!


----------



## CharlieD

With Blini toping your immagination is the limit, you can put anything, I like lox and sour cream my self. Of course caviar that you do not eat (don't know why would anybodt Not eat caviar?) any other smoked fish or herring is also good. 
 But let me ask you, where did you get the recipe for real blini? I have been searching everywhere and can't find a really good recipe. Really good recipes are family secrets and are not redily available, unfortunately.


----------



## urmaniac13

Charlie, I got this recipe from a girl from Moscow.  She is only 17 and her skills and experience in the kitchen is somewhat in doubt, but she said she asked her mother about this recipe... what do you think?

Ingredients
1 cube of beer yeast
180ml plus 2 tablespoons lukewarm water
1 tablespoon honey
100g (light) buckwheat flour
35g  flour
50g nonfat dry milk powder
30ml sour cream
20g butter melted and cooled
2 large eggs, separated
Pinch of salt

Instructions
In a medium-sized bowl, combine the yeast, water, and honey. Let the mixture rest for about 5 minutes, or until it is foamy. 
Stir in the flours, milk powder, sour cream, melted butter, and egg yolks. 
Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and let the batter rest for 30 minutes. 
It will not rise very much, but will form bubbles on the surface. 
In a separate, clean bowl, beat the egg whites with the salt just until they form stiff peaks; do not overbeat them, or they may be difficult to fold. 
Gently, but thoroughly, fold the beaten whites into the batter. 
Preheat a griddle or large skillet over medium-high heat and lightly grease it. 
Spoon 1-1/2- to 2-tablespoon measures of the batter onto the preheated griddle. 
When bubbles have formed on the surface of the pancakes, and the bottoms are browned, 
turn them once and cook just until lightly browned on the second side.


----------



## Jikoni

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> What is lardon?  anything to do with lard?  Or maybe some kind of bacon?  Just taking a wild guess here... just curious!!



This is what lardons look like, they are like thick pieces of bacon.


----------



## urmaniac13

Jikoni said:
			
		

> View attachment 1165
> This is what lardons look like, they are like thick pieces of bacon.


Aah, that must be our "PANCETTA"!!  Yeah, I can imagine that will be good with blini and cheese!!


----------



## CharlieD

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> ...  her skills ... in doubt....


 
The are indeed


----------



## urmaniac13

CharlieD said:
			
		

> The are indeed


 
OH no.. really??? I thought it may be credible as it at least comes directly from Russia...  well good thing you told me about that before I try it... I guess we must look harder...
But hey I thought you were originally from Russia... don't you have any connections there any more who could supply you with some useful info??


----------



## mish

Blini without caviar  To me would just be just another crepe. Any topping will do. I like the idea of smoked salmon, creme fraiche or sour cream. Here are some other possibilities:

Hard-boiled eggs, scallions, pickled mushrooms, cabbage salad and sour cream or French Foie Gras. Perhaps shredded beets.

If you're not fond of caviar, I recall seeing recipes for what is called a poor man's caviar, made with an eggplant concoction.


----------



## CharlieD

I've been looking for a good recipe for more than a year now. Nothing really looks good or promising. I am originaly from Ukraine, not Russia, so no real conection there. But the Blini I have had back on my trips to Central Russia were so amasing, I have never had anything even remotly as good. I am still trying to find something decent. I just need to try to make some.


----------

